# Dane cook!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

going to dane cook tonight!! 

Anyone else happen to be going.. Very funny guy bob and I have liked him for a while. We always get him mixed up with that actor.. cant recall his name since it doesnt seem to be Dane cook. rofl

Looking forward to some laughs ^^









http://www.danecook.com/#/home/isolatedincidenttour/


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha nice have fun. i know a few friends going .


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah he's quite good, remember to turn off your CARRRRRRRRRRRRRR ALLLLLAAAARRRMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha! It was great!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I imagine it would be great. Two weeks ago my wife and I went downtown and saw Lewis Black on stage. The performance was fantastic and everyone there was invited to stay afterwards and meet Lewis Black after the show. We stayed to meet him.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Would it happen to be Ryan Reynolds you get him mixed up with?? I agree Dane Cook is very funny and I'm sure it was a great show.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL yes thats him... For years I always thought they had been the same guy. O_O

Yay calmer! Thats so awesome, I've been watching lewis black for years... that must have been insane.

I really wish I could have met Dane but it was sooo crazy I am not surprised the security is so tight.


----------

